# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Best sealant for Stainless Steel

## pinton

Hi, i bought a stainless steel commercial kitchen cabinet and the benchtop has a double bowl sink, and there is a 200mm high splashback along the back of the bench, but after i fixed the sink unit against the stainless steel clad wall, there is a 3 to 5mm wide gap that needs to be sealed with some suitable sealant. 
So can someone offer me any advice on which type of sealant i should by that is suitable for stainless steel. 
I dont want to use that horrible clear sealant, and because it is stainless steel, i would prefer to use a grey sealant, or black if i need to. 
Any help is appreciated.

----------


## David.Elliott

I've used these in lots of applications. The grey is a reasonable match with most stainless. Sticks and seals too. Used it to "regrout" the neighbours tiled fish pond several years ago. Still leak free...  https://soudal.com.au/fixallsmx/

----------


## pinton

> I've used these in lots of applications. The grey is a reasonable match with most stainless. Sticks and seals too. Used it to "regrout" the neighbours tiled fish pond several years ago. Still leak free...  https://soudal.com.au/fixallsmx/

  Thanks, i will try and find out who sells the Fix All Flexi sealant.

----------


## Whitey66

> Thanks, i will try and find out who sells the Fix All Flexi sealant.

    Mitre 10 and Reece plumbing usually sell it  :2thumbsup:

----------

